# The Luro cats



## delurocats (Aug 6, 2011)

I propose to you my very sweet and dear birmaantjes :001_tt1:

My lovely boy Davino



















My beautiful Romy



















And princess Tabina (daughter of Romy)




























My daughter Amy and her lovely girl










And another with Amy ... Davino hase hungry 










And my sweet an very lovely Farah


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely stunning cats :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG They are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Stunning paws


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow what gorgeous cats :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Brilliant pictures, such stunning cats.,:001_tt1:_


----------



## delurocats (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your nice words about my cats!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are beautiful.


----------



## delurocats (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you for your compliment ChinaBlue


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

WOW, one word 'GORGEOUS'


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!!  I love the picture of your daughter getting her nose bitten!!  My little Jango does that too ^^ so cute!!

xx


----------



## delurocats (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you all!

@ KittehNom, I found this picture also very lovely and sweet, first Davino gave her kisses and then he bit her nose :, Davino loves noses, he never bites hard but it can sometimes hurt, the nose is very sensitive


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Amazing cats and superb pictures


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Look at those eyes! Absolutely beautiful! :001_wub:


----------

